# bergdahl



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

his parents have me troubled. yes he deserted- no, that's not honorable- yes people died looking for him.

okay his parents, republicans by register- but I have to say, if my kid was stolen even if he deserted- I would play muslim to get him back. even to come back to be prosecuted- so I could touch him, visit him. id marry a muslim mother ****er even let him hit me (id kick his dirty ass after my kid came home- nothing is free). id buy me a Michael kors berka and be the most muslim mother you ever saw. id do what ever I could to get my rotten kid back.

I wonder about his parents were they doing what ever they had to do?


what does this have to do with prepping- well I want to point out wimmin types with kids are dangerous. we will kill you so our kid have eat yer half a sammich. nothing is more dangerous than a woman with kids. no even al keeda- or who ever they are this week.

do you think they were hamming it up to get the kid back? what would you do...


I will say the blue star mothers sent out a thing saying not to say or comment about this kid, the va scandal or the 5 kids killed the day before yesterday. I immediately renounced my vice presidency and membership. I will not be silenced.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hard to say what they tried to do. Sometimes the resources are not available to be able to do whatever they may have wanted to do. Sometimes people just trust in thier government to do what needs to be done. And Maybe they knew what he had done, and simply "threw in the towel". 
I'd be willing to bet there is not one person on this board, Male or Female, who would not lay down thier life for thier child.
But, when your child is in a hostile foreign country, it's just not realistic to go Rambo.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not know about the mother. But his father is absolute slew slime. Using Beach Kowboy's standard of hitting him in the ****ing head with a hammer then throwing him in a wood chipper after being gang raped by a pack of silver back gorillas is far too good for that prick. I think we need a special committee to come up with a punishment worthy of that asshole.

Report: Police Reports Detail the ?Creepy? Behavior by Bob Bergdahl That Left a Pair of Twins ?Visibly Upset & Teary Eyed? | TheBlaze.com

I honor you for renouncing your membership in an organization that would curtail the same freedoms your kids are fighting to retain.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder about them, the father spoke some muslim jibberish at the whitehouse press conference. im wondering if he talked his son into not honoring his oath or if we are watching a fantastic dog and pony show- anything to get the kid back- I don't know what to think about them.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Their son is no longer in the hands of fanatical islamists. He's been in Germany and now he's in Texas. And yet the parents are still... whatever the heck they are. Bergdahl has always been a mental case. He was kicked from the Coast Guard because of it. And this wasn't the first time he abandoned his post. There are just too many men that served with him speaking out now, for the White House to pretend that this was a straight deal. Obama wanted to release those enemy combatants, so he did. 

But I do understand your empathy. We don't have kids yet, but I'd stand in front of a bullet for my sister's girl's. I'd probably kill to protect them. I'm not sure how that happened. I'm pretty self-centered! They just find their way right into your heart and fill it up. I'm just an aunt. I can imagine how dangerous a mother would be.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I do not know about the mother. But his father is absolute slew slime. Using Beach Kowboy's standard of hitting him in the ****ing head with a hammer then throwing him in a wood chipper after being gang raped by a pack of silver back gorillas is far too good for that prick. I think we need a special committee to come up with a punishment worthy of that asshole.


as I suggested on another post, turn Detroit to a supper max prison facility, and send him there...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> as I suggested on another post, turn Detroit to a supper max prison facility, and send him there...


As long as we can get Bubba to make him toss the salad, I am plenty fine with that.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

When my Uncle W.P. Yarbrough was shot down in Viet Nam trying to bomb some bridge that had taken the lives of more than 20 air crews before him the Navy and DOD were very hard to deal with. Information was hard to come by and what info there was, was dubious at best. I have tried to give this kids parents the benefit of the doubt. If my son was taken? Who know what I'd do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He is, at best, a deserter and at worst a traitor and collaborator
Screw him and his parents.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

On TV they are saying he was released (discharged?) from the Coast Guard for mental instability. So how in God's name did he get into the Army? Maybe he is nuts. But does that negate the fact that he walked of his post? IMHO, that's a big maybe. Then again, the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry shotlady, but your response that you would do anything to get your kid back is part of the problem this country faces every time some nut case goes off the deep end. That is why this country needs to be very careful on whom gets elected/appointed to positions of power. Just look at what the liberals are doing to this country based on how something feels/what they hope will be bull shit. How many nut jobs could have been stopped if people didn't let they're feeling get in the way of doing the RIGHT thing. Look what is happening with all those illegal kids crossing our borders and how we the tax payer are going to pay through the nose because some "parents" are throwing they're kids away with the hope we will "do" the right thing and become temperay parents. Hell they're put them on "military bases" and making our troops baby sitters. I say no water/food nothing but a hot dirty ride to the border and dump them all off into the river they illegally crossed to get here, we owe them shit,let they're caring parents come take care of them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I do not know about the mother. But his father is absolute slew slime. Using Beach Kowboy's standard of hitting him in the ****ing head with a hammer then throwing him in a wood chipper after being gang raped by a pack of silver back gorillas is far too good for that prick. I think we need a special committee to come up with a punishment worthy of that asshole.
> 
> Report: Police Reports Detail the ?Creepy? Behavior by Bob Bergdahl That Left a Pair of Twins ?Visibly Upset & Teary Eyed? | TheBlaze.com
> 
> I honor you for renouncing your membership in an organization that would curtail the same freedoms your kids are fighting to retain.


I have a few ideas that would be great punishments for the piece of shit! Not sure I want to post them though..lol


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

As an old vet, I have to say I would be very conflicted if I found out my son was a deserter. While I would love him, I would be extremely disappointed in him and probably kick his ass myself when he got home, and then tell the military to do what they have to with him. But I WOULD not adopt muslim ways and the religion, nor would I embarrass myself on national television and quote a muslim phrase, nor would I grow a beard that made me look like one of them, nor would I want to free more of the shitbags from GTMO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The parents at best are cowards that cross the line ,out of fear . If they were not always Muslim sympathizers they are now. This is how it is done they make you fall in line with them out of fear. 
Their son is a deserter , now weather that is because of his political beliefs or because his brain just short circuited we may never know.
Teams of experts are at this minute helping him rewrite history and come up with a good excuse and cover for him and Obama.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

There are lines you don't cross.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't know. my kids aren't coward deserters.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I wouldn't know. my kids aren't coward deserters.


 No they are Marines.
People forget even knowing he deserted we tried to get him back at least 2 died maybe more trying to do so. He abandoned us we did not give up on him. Even now he gets top level care as Vets die waiting. He gets glowing head lines as Vets get deleted. He is the trader, we stayed the course.
Has it crossed anyone's mind that maybe Daddy set him up to discredit the US. Not like the first time that has been done by his kind.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I wouldn't know. my kids aren't coward deserters.


I may be out of line on some things I say but I believe what you are saying about your kids. I'm sure you have gone above and beyond to teach your kids and are still doing so. I hope and pray that all parent will do as much for all American kids. Now we must get a government that will do the same. There are some on here and other forums that I can't say the same about. I have noticed several other members here that are quite outspoken and I do applaud them. Americans need to take the kid gloves off, time to be American and if that means kicking some ass and calling a spade a spade then so be it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As does Shotlady I have sons in uniform both infantry both have made 5 tours two of them back to back, shortest 15 months longest 18 months. If they were deployed today I would be helping them get ready like they would need any help anymore. I would be there for them.
I also know near one of them will sell us out. They were raised better.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Shotlady, I agree. There is nothing I would not do for my children.

I do not understand why the Blue Star mothers would bother to take a position. They are about supporting all mothers with children deployed.

I believe the facts as we know them today. That makes him a deserter. I'm willing to stand corrected but cannot see how the facts could change as we know them.

The father is the son's biggest witness against his son's actions. I wonder does the boy now understand his father is $hit?

Letting him stay in uniform is a mistake.

I hope all the fathers that died for this deserter have other family depending on them, else...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why would a commander-in-chief trade known terrorists for a deserter and leave a decorated former military man in a Mexican jail?

As a father - I have no way to feel what a mother would feel - I love my kids unconditionally. I told them so when I told them that if they ever brought drugs or illegal substances into our home that I would call the police and hold them until the police got there. I would do that because I love them enough to teach them right from wrong and that they have to be responsible for their own actions. 

Yes, I love my kids enough to let them suffer the consequences of their actions so they learn from it. I would have visited them every chance I had and it would have been one of the hardest things I ever did - but I would do it for them. That is what unconditional love is and I thank God and my mother for teaching me that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a rather lengthy conversation about this tonight and made the following comment. Bergdahl deserted flat out fact....but I am not convinced he had intentions on meeting up with the Taliban. I suspect that he got him self into a position where he knew he was screwed and then asked to link up with them as a means to protect his little sorry ass. Nothing I heard tells me he planned to turn traitor, just deserter, but the facts also speak for themselves. As far as the increased level of IED's on Americans, it is logical that when the enemy knows where you will be....following Bergdahl...they can more effectively ambush you. I attribute this to him anyways because he put himself in that position...so where as I hold him responsible...I won;t go so far as to ascert he provided them TTP's on how to better ambush us. He was not some stellar tactician that held the keys of our military...he was just a PFC. No slight intended but a PFC has less than 18 months in service in most cases. I was an E-2 by 6 months and a PFC by 12 months..and I was dumber than a box of rocks at that point. If the enemy had followed my understanding of the US military at that point we would have torn them to pieces. As to what father did... the media made too much of his Pashtu language learning...he learned a phrase or two in the 5 years his son was held. I learned Modern standard Arabic to a moderate conversational level in 6 months. I won't criticize that. Nor will I criticize a parent doing everything he thinks necessary to save his son from being beheaded on live TV. As SHot LAdy said...I can't begin to imagine what I'd do to save my sons life...but I can tell you I would give up mine willingly to do it...regardless of his actions...but I wouldn't necessary be proud of it. And I damn well wouldn't want to be on TV while doing it. But this is a man who distrusts our government...well we all do...but he is also a person who seems to dislike our country...and by default our constitution....well now you've backed over the sewer pipe and shits flowing...dislike our government all you want...cause its people and people are corrupt...but slight my country....well [email protected]#$% you and get the hell out. Mark my words...Bergdahl will be found guilty of something akin to AWOL or dereliction of duty...given either an honorable or General discharge and released with no further actions....He will receive all his backpay...he will get VA benefits and also disability for PTSD. I guarantee he will because its politically expedient.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Why would a commander-in-chief trade known terrorists for a deserter and leave a decorated former military man in a Mexican jail?
> 
> As a father - I have no way to feel what a mother would feel - I love my kids unconditionally. I told them so when I told them that if they ever brought drugs or illegal substances into our home that I would call the police and hold them until the police got there. I would do that because I love them enough to teach them right from wrong and that they have to be responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Yes, I love my kids enough to let them suffer the consequences of their actions so they learn from it. I would have visited them every chance I had and it would have been one of the hardest things I ever did - but I would do it for them. That is what unconditional love is and I thank God and my mother for teaching me that.


Paul...where as I respect your position....what would you do if you thought they were going to be be-headed for that crime? It gets slippery when that extreme gets introduced. I would bet you wouldn't turn them in then. THis isn't a case of going to jail so I cut the dad some slack...I won't defend his actions...but I do understand where they come from.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now it starts. The cover up is being hashed out now with him excuses and a good story will all be laid out. A General has been given the duty to make it happen. This will take years and in no way will He face justice while Obama is in office.
Already we see bits and peace's of the story line being tried out. 
They are trying now to blame the Army and leadership . There are a few of us that know life when deployed for the infantry is not a picnic.
As for a PLT leader being relieved, it happens often and is a sign the system was working well. For a young officer to be relieved it some times does not take much. If command sees signs he is not ready they will move him. What sucks is when one should be replaced and is not.
Stand by here it comes cover up and excuses in the end it will all be Bush's fault.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

And even here on this forum the question begs to be asked, what wouldn't you do to save a love one? How far down the drain would you go with your head buried in the sand lying to yourself and all those around you to the obvious. If evil stares you in the face, how / could you deal with it? I heard conflicting answers and some I could not personally accept or condone. We already know that our government is not responsible and many people / adults / parents aren't either. We also know that evil is around us and has no feelings toward it's fellow man. If the bad guy staring you down is a loved one, then what? Give them a pill and some talk!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are times those that are close to us are no longer who we once though they were. Though out history Brother has killed brother , son has killed father for greed power ect. I separated myself from family that was not what I wanted to be a part of.
It may be a hard call but there are times when the ties must be cut.
If I offered up my sons to defend this country how would it be any different if then turned against it. They would then no longer enjoy my support or protection. They at that point would no longer be my sons.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought we did not negotiate with terrorists, one of the few former policies of our government I agree with. The US should have done everything possible to get him back short of negotiating with these assholes, that is one of the things SF are trained for.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing will stop the ridicule that has already set in the ranks. He is referred to as Bird-dog. When some one starts dragging; something happens that a few don't like; etc. the question as ask or said, "are you going to bird-dog on us.

He has become a quieter at best and a traitor to the troops.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Nothing will stop the ridicule that has already set in the ranks. He is referred to as Bird-dog. When some one starts dragging; something happens that a few don't like; etc. the question as ask or said, "are you going to bird-dog on us.
> 
> He has become a quieter at best and a traitor to the troops.


 Obama and Rice hold him up as a hero . History books will be rewritten Army records will be adjusted before this is over.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ive had it asked of me what would happen if my younger son ptsds and starts shooting the place up- ( hes not dangerous- just some one who doesn't understand the nature of ptsd) I told the guy id let him shoot me. im not gunning down my kid. not even in defense. at least I would think I wouldn't.

blue star mothers lose their charity tax exempt status if we have an opinion and start chatter or take a position. well you cant have you pin on when you protest or say it or what ever. I wear my pin on red shirt Friday , every Friday and people cant know we are associated with.

its really hard what would you do. but I wanted to pick yer brain and yer heart. you today- what would you do? if my boys were dishonorable I prolly wouldn't be so fond of them. I can only think if one walked off the firing line today. I don't mind showing you my heart. something to be said with raw honesty. its not always pretty. the beauty is in that its there for the sharing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When a child reaches a certain age they have the freedom to act as they will, that means they have to accept the repercussions of their actions. I would not love them less but I might not like the choice they made. Would I defend myself from an attack? that's something I have not thought much about. I tend to think that my training would kick in and I would defend myself but I will never know because it won't happen. If it does... well there are likely to be two people dead.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I cannot Believe this kid has not been brought up on charges. Obummer Looks like an Idiot, does anyone remember what scandal he was involved in right before this sleight of hand.

"(a) Any member of the armed forces who-

(1) without authority goes or remains absent from his unit, organization, or place of duty with intent to remain away therefrom permanently;
(2) quits his unit, organization, or place of duty with intent to avoid hazardous duty or to shirk important service; or

(3) without being regularly separated from one of the armed forces enlists or accepts an appointment in the same or another one of the armed forces without fully disclosing the fact that he has not been regularly separated, or enters any foreign armed service except when authorized by the United States Note: This provision has been held not to state a separate offense by the United States Court of Military Appeals in United States v. Huff, 7 U.S.C.M.A. 247, 22 C.M.R. 37 (1956), is guilty of desertion.

(b) Any commissioned officer of the armed forces who, after tender of his resignation and before notice of its acceptance, quits his post or proper duties without leave and with intent to remain away therefrom permanently is guilty of desertion.

(c) Any person found guilty of desertion or attempt to desert shall be punished, if the offense is committed in time of war, *by death* or such other punishment as a court-martial may direct, but if the desertion or attempt to desert occurs at any other time, by such punishment, other than death, as a


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to argue one and only one point, Gunner. Obumer is an IDIOT. I feel sorry for his village in Kenya. They must be devastated without him.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I typed to soon Thnxs for the Correction


paraquack said:


> I have to argue one and only one point, Gunner. Obumer is an IDIOT. I feel sorry for his village in Kenya. They must be devastated without him.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I have to argue one and only one point, Gunner. Obumer is an IDIOT. I feel sorry for his village in Kenya. They must be devastated without him.


So does that make Odumdum a deserter, or is he just AWOL?:lol:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I believe by releasing the Terroists he provided aid and comfort to the enemy and should be tried under Military articles as such after all he is the C&C


Arizona Infidel said:


> So does that make Odumdum a deserter, or is he just AWOL?:lol:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Imagine that Eric Holder wound not be able to bail his ass out of that one


----------

